

Are Traffic Lights the Real Hyperloop? - pat2man
http://blog.modeanalytics.com/post/60462360392/are-traffic-lights-the-real-hyperloop?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer1c764&utm_medium=twitter

======
snowwrestler
As usual, the answer to questions in headlines is "no." The hyperloop is
super-fast; even the most efficient traffic light will not make your car go
faster.

That said, it is astounding how stupid traffic management seems to be in most
cities and towns. Lights are on fixed intervals and/or sensors. At best they
are synced or timed to a few nearby lights along busy routes. The timing is
adjusted rarely.

Meanwhile, I can look up real-time traffic reporting on my iPhone and choose
my route based on the most open route. Why can't traffic lights read the same
data and prefer some traffic over others, to at least balance delays
throughout the system?

